# March 2022 SOTM Voting poll #1 Limited Wood



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Look thru all of the pics in the thread and choose your favorite. Choose only one and enter it by its own number listed in the picture. I don't know why they aren't in order, but it works 😀
Here's a link to the main March SOTM where all of the members pictures are located -








SOTM - March 2022 - Unlimited


We are going with "Matt's Dream" this month - * 2 categories * "Category 1 - Limited Wood" (naturals/sheet + board cuts = made from one single section of material) * "Category 2 - Unlimited" (laminates, plastics, metals, etc, anything goes) The...




www.slingshotforum.com


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Let's see some more voting guys 😀
Here's the links to each person's submitted threads >


Brucered-








SOTM - March 2022 - Unlimited


Haha 😂 that’s funny. actually I shot the IBO. “International bow hunting organization” for years and years so Ibojoe just kinda stuck




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - March 2022 - Unlimited


Haha 😂 that’s funny. actually I shot the IBO. “International bow hunting organization” for years and years so Ibojoe just kinda stuck




www.slingshotforum.com






Catapults and Carving-








SOTM - March 2022 - Unlimited


Backyard Oak, shaped and made with hand tools (except lanyard hole), Filed, Rasped, Sanded to 3k, Danish Oil 5-6 coats. It's got a few curves, forks lined up and even, grain popped quite a bit on this one, some bark left of butt and lightly epoxied to stabilize that area. I tried to dig deep...




www.slingshotforum.com






Spewing-








SOTM - March 2022 - Unlimited


We are going with "Matt's Dream" this month - * 2 categories * "Category 1 - Limited Wood" (naturals/sheet + board cuts = made from one single section of material) * "Category 2 - Unlimited" (laminates, plastics, metals, etc, anything goes) The...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - March 2022 - Unlimited


We are going with "Matt's Dream" this month - * 2 categories * "Category 1 - Limited Wood" (naturals/sheet + board cuts = made from one single section of material) * "Category 2 - Unlimited" (laminates, plastics, metals, etc, anything goes) The...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - March 2022 - Unlimited


Backyard Oak, shaped and made with hand tools (except lanyard hole), Filed, Rasped, Sanded to 3k, Danish Oil 5-6 coats. It's got a few curves, forks lined up and even, grain popped quite a bit on this one, some bark left of butt and lightly epoxied to stabilize that area. I tried to dig deep...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - March 2022 - Unlimited


@skarrd what's the fork width on that beauty?




www.slingshotforum.com






Sling-N-Shot-








SOTM - March 2022 - Unlimited


Backyard Oak, shaped and made with hand tools (except lanyard hole), Filed, Rasped, Sanded to 3k, Danish Oil 5-6 coats. It's got a few curves, forks lined up and even, grain popped quite a bit on this one, some bark left of butt and lightly epoxied to stabilize that area. I tried to dig deep...




www.slingshotforum.com






Skarrd-








SOTM - March 2022 - Unlimited


Dang Darrel, you certainly didn’t pull any punches. That’s a beauty! That's a great looking natural. The bark is a nice touch. Awesome photos too. Thanks Joe and Bruce, this one is carved to fit my hand perfectly, so will be staying in my stable for now, it really locks into the hand super...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - March 2022 - Unlimited


Dang Darrel, you certainly didn’t pull any punches. That’s a beauty! That's a great looking natural. The bark is a nice touch. Awesome photos too. Thanks Joe and Bruce, this one is carved to fit my hand perfectly, so will be staying in my stable for now, it really locks into the hand super...




www.slingshotforum.com













SOTM - March 2022 - Unlimited


Dang Darrel, you certainly didn’t pull any punches. That’s a beauty! That's a great looking natural. The bark is a nice touch. Awesome photos too. Thanks Joe and Bruce, this one is carved to fit my hand perfectly, so will be staying in my stable for now, it really locks into the hand super...




www.slingshotforum.com






Zen Sticks-








SOTM - March 2022 - Unlimited


@skarrd what's the fork width on that beauty?




www.slingshotforum.com






Treeman-








SOTM - March 2022 - Unlimited


@skarrd what's the fork width on that beauty?




www.slingshotforum.com


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

What do you all think about the poll? There are some fantastic builds in here, you guys did a great job. It was a really tough choice for me, but it's nice seeing all of the votes & knowing that my vote is part of it 😀


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Reed Lukens said:


> What do you all think about the poll? There are some fantastic builds in here, you guys did a great job. It was a really tough choice for me, but it's nice seeing all of the votes & knowing that my vote is part of it


IMHO , I think it’s kind of neat to see what slings are getting voted on because as a builder, that’s helps me to build better based off what folks gravitate towards…..but think the decision should ultimately be up to a panel of judges. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> IMHO , I think it’s kind of neat to see what slings are getting voted on because as a builder, that’s helps me to build better based off what folks gravitate towards…..but think the decision should ultimately be up to a panel of judges.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


I agree 😀
The judges get the final say, and there are 6 of them, which is the next phase...


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Reed Lukens said:


> I agree
> The judges get the final say, and there are 6 of them, which is the next phase...


More power to y’all, wouldn’t want to be in your shoes, lol

Loved seeing all the builds so great job to all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i am liking the new ssotm judging and voting factors,and i agree with Darrell,wouldnt want to be in yalls shoes,lol


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I admit, it's going to be tricky, but with 6 judges, it will make a big difference.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Including the Forum in the process will always be a work in progress which is something that looks like you have got a handle on. Once my eyes and thumbs recognize the polling process I’ll be good to go. Trying to out-carve these professional makers is a whole ‘nuther deal!


----------

